# "Only Purebred Poodles Don't Grow Hair On Their Faces"



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

yes, those words were actually said in my presence today.

I took Jasper to a puppy play date at an acquaintance's house with 3 or 4 puppies between three and eight months. The puppies all got along quite well and we were talking about where we got them, what kind they are, etc. A lady asked me if it was a Doodle (not a surprise, there are lots of them here!) and a man replied with "Only Purebred Poodles Don't Grow Hair On Their Faces, that's how you can tell it's not mixed with anything". I corrected him very gently, explaining that we'd just had Jasper's face shaved and I had before pictures of he wanted to see them, but he just shook me off.

Has anyone ever heard that before?

Other things besides 'doodle' that I've heard in the few weeks we've had ehim have been: cockapoo, "sorta like a poodle mixed with every other dog", and "I'd think he were purebred if not for that color!", "schnauzer" and "springer spaniel"


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh goodness. I wish all people would pick up a book and just spend 5 minutes reading about poodles!

If it makes you feel any better, when I was a groomer I would always have people come in with lab and poodle mixes or golden and poodle mixes and say "Don't make him look like a poodle." 

*facepalm*


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

My God. I've been CHEATED!!

:act-up:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We actually had someone come into the groom shop with a lab. They WANTED the poodle look! lol They asked if we could give him a topknot and fluffy ears. Try to explain with a straight face that you cannot grow curly hair where there isn't any.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Caniche, I was actually planning on getting a doodle for at least 6 months and so am a member of a variety of Doodle forums and groups on facebook. The number of complaints people have when bringing their doodles home from the groomer and them looking like poodles is ridiculous. Your "F1b" is 75% poodle! Of course he's going to look like a poodle! :at-wits-end:

Zhuhaibill - you must have been, nothing with that adorable fluffy face could be a purebred poodle :wink:

N2Mischeif, I simply have no words. None at all. That's ridiculous.

I can also add "Corgi" to the list of breeds guessed. I mean, really? Corgi? He's got floppy ears, long fur, is black and white, and is by no means a low-rider. People are so silly.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh did I get a chuckle out of this thread. I will add that Remington was in the store with me in Austin. He is fully vested in a red vest that says service dog. A woman walks up to me and ask if he is a sheep. Say what?! Ummm no, I guess she didn't see the word dog lol.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Not quite as outrageous, but when Pericles was in puppy training, the trainer (a good trainer, if young and as you will see, uninformed about poodles) asked me if poodles face and paws just stay short like that, or if he had to have the hair cut.

I went away thinking that was REALLY dumb, but then I thought, well, lions have short face hair and a mane, and Pericles has a topknot...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am constantly surprised at how many people think Molly's facial hair is natural and how surprised they are to learn that poodle faces are SHAVED!!!!! They know her haircut is 'shaved butt,feet, & neck' but are not aware that poodle faces grow hair!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is hysterical! People seem to know around here - everyone asks me who Timi's groomer is, and when I say me, they ask me for a card lol too bad I hate grooming, I could make a fortune around here - I seriously have never seen another poodle (other than Timi's cousin) with a decent haircut,and I can tell by how many people who ask me, that folks are desperate to find a good groomer around here!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, just wow! Much of that is too funny for words.........


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

I really enjoy this thread! I had a young man at the dog park asking me weird questions about Mishka's coat. I realized only when I was leaving that he thought I curled his hair myself!

Mishka has done a good job representing poodles at the dog park, especially when someone thinks he's froofroo and then he out runs their lab/husky/"real dog"


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If only it were true!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I met a young lady at the beach pet expo who had booth set up for her mobile grooming business. She asked me if Phoenix a was a bichon, at that time he did have a full coat....but still. When I told her he was a poodle she was shocked and said "I didn't know poodles came in small sizes." WTH?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

lostsoc said:


> Mishka has done a good job representing poodles at the dog park, especially when someone thinks he's froofroo and then he out runs their lab/husky/"real dog"


I know that feeling :lol: especially enjoyable because Sulo's in full show coat... gosh I can't ever shave him down, he'd shoot off to orbit.

And he has a pretty solid recall... so solid in fact that he'll happily zoom to anyone who's calling any dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I just today had someone at the dog park ask me "Is that a special kind of long haired poodle? They don't usually have long hair" lol!


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

In my 30 years of being a poodle mom, that may just be the craziest thing I have ever heard about poodles! LOL wish it were true it would save me some time grooming



bebe


----------



## funksoul (Mar 24, 2015)

oh no mines a fake
to be fair we have aid to a groomer we dnt want the show poodle look, we just get him a lamb cut. we like him that way..when its too short he looks like a big girl..we like his curls


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Didya know that Irish Water Spaniels actually have a naturally short face despite the long curls elsewhere?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> Didya know that Irish Water Spaniels actually have a naturally short face despite the long curls elsewhere?



Even "hairless" Chinese Crested need to be clipped!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

You'd be surprised what I get. My SPOO is 55 pounds, apricot, with a full beard. I hear nice Labradoodle, GoldenDoodle, is that a Water Spaniel? And I get " poodles don't get that big" all the time too when I say poodle. But then again, I've had them read the Diabetic Alert dog patch on her vest and say she looks so healthy to be a diabetic, how many insulin Shots does she take a day?
People are nuts.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

People are so funny! Some people try to argue with us about Copper's breed. "But he LOOKS like an afghan hound!"

Afghans also have naturally short face hair.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Amazing as these stories are, I've personally heard many of them too. Last week I was asked about Abbey's tail, at first I thought she was referring to the fact that it's longer (not docked), but no!!! The woman thought a poodles tail was naturally short hair which then grew into a Pompom at the end, there's really nothing to do but explain, smile and get the hell out of there. I also had a woman last week exclaim "I didn't know poodles grew that big", she was nice though and really interested in learning.


----------



## gary60 (Mar 29, 2016)

Coldbrew said:


> yes, those words were actually said in my presence today.
> 
> I took Jasper to a puppy play date at an acquaintance's house with 3 or 4 puppies between three and eight months. The puppies all got along quite well and we were talking about where we got them, what kind they are, etc. A lady asked me if it was a Doodle (not a surprise, there are lots of them here!) and a man replied with "Only Purebred Poodles Don't Grow Hair On Their Faces, that's how you can tell it's not mixed with anything". I corrected him very gently, explaining that we'd just had Jasper's face shaved and I had before pictures of he wanted to see them, but he just shook me off.
> 
> ...


That person needs to research the breed before they make such a bold statement. Part of grooming is to shave the face. That is a personal choice what any Standard looks like. Standards are water dogs. They were bread to retrieve ducks. They're very good swimmers and for the most part love water. I've had 3 and I Checked Way back in their ancestries to make sure that they come from good and health stock. The oneI have now has replaced a Standard I had for fifteen years. Her mother was a service dog for a 91 year old lady. Mine is being trained with me to be mine. They are very smart, loving, and have a desire to help and learn. They can be very sassy if allowed. They will act like any child does. But just as kids learn language . So do dogs and we learn there's . But there's times I don't shave my dogs face it just depends on what I have planned to do with her or the temp she is going to be in till she gets groomed. But owner have a lot of freedom to cut them many ways. But th hair on their face grows along with the hir in their ears. That's a whole different topic. Lol


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

HAHAHAHA!I have heard that before & that their tails are short at birth!LOL
Read a book.Oh and a dog with dew claws can't get distemper too.Again Read A Book.LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh if only the clipped faces and poms were natural - think how much work that would save us!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, it's definitely a common mis-belief that poodles don't grow hair on their faces. I just explained to a friend's dad about this (and they are waiting for a poodle pup within the month!!). And they were SHOCKED at how much grooming costs are for a standard (which is what they're getting).


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's shocking, you'd think they would have done a little reading and research before deciding on a poodle, or any breed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Markbthompson said:


> You'd be surprised what I get. My SPOO is 55 pounds, apricot, with a full beard. I hear nice Labradoodle, GoldenDoodle, is that a Water Spaniel? And I get " poodles don't get that big" all the time too when I say poodle. But then again, I've had them read the Diabetic Alert dog patch on her vest and say she looks so healthy to be a diabetic, how many insulin Shots does she take a day?
> People are nuts.


People really are nuts......that comment about the diabetic alert patch and her insulin needs is just hilarious! She really sounds like a lovely girl!

Viking Queen


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

VERY few people research grooming costs (or really anything not on the surface in regards to choosing a breed)
I just had a potential client come in the my grooming shop and he was absolutely FUMING and thought I was the most stupid person on the planet when I told him how much it would cost to groom his 11 week old golden poodle cross. I told him that was the price and it would only go up as the dog grew. He actually insinuated that because clippers only cost around 200 dollars that how DARE I charge what I am charging. You know, lets not mention the 1000's of dollars worth of other equipment in my shop I have to buy and maintain, the 1000's of dollars I paid to train to be a groomer, the 1000's of dollars I pay for rent, or my time. No I should only charge a little bit until I pay off one of the cheapest pieces of equipment in my shop (and only 1 of the 4 clippers I have) then just do the rest for free.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> VERY few people research grooming costs (or really anything not on the surface in regards to choosing a breed)
> I just had a potential client come in the my grooming shop and he was absolutely FUMING and thought I was the most stupid person on the planet when I told him how much it would cost to groom his 11 week old golden poodle cross. I told him that was the price and it would only go up as the dog grew. He actually insinuated that because clippers only cost around 200 dollars that how DARE I charge what I am charging. You know, lets not mention the 1000's of dollars worth of other equipment in my shop I have to buy and maintain, the 1000's of dollars I paid to train to be a groomer, the 1000's of dollars I pay for rent, or my time. No I should only charge a little bit until I pay off one of the cheapest pieces of equipment in my shop (and only 1 of the 4 clippers I have) then just do the rest for free.


 HEY this ain't super cuts!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I had Jack (Oversize Toy) in a teddy trim once, went camping and was walking him all around the campground. There was a man with a silver doodle who pointed at Jack, and said 'thems one of those toy doodles, you can tell because of the face is fuzzy! How much did that cost you? I've seen them for $3000!) 
Even with correcting him he blew me off. Guess he knows better


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I had Jack (Oversize Toy) in a teddy trim once, went camping and was walking him all around the campground. There was a man with a silver doodle who pointed at Jack, and said 'thems one of those toy doodles, you can tell because of the face is fuzzy! How much did that cost you? I've seen them for $3000!)
> Even with correcting him he blew me off. Guess he knows better


Oh my gosh, yes. What is it with people asking how much a dog cost? I swear, I get asked at least once every time we go somewhere with Teddy. It blows my mind. Such a rude question. 

And, as for the "fuzzy face" comment, ypu should have asked him if he grows his hair out, will it make him a woman? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

